# Roth Vodka



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I love Ciroc. Something about it is just so delicate and subtle. So, I was pretty excited to try another vodka distilled from grapes, Roth Vodka.
I was interested because of course it is made in the US (California), and is advertised in such a way to make you think not only do they use grapes, but they use the finest wine grapes...
Curiously, I bought it at the same time as the Vermont White Vodka, and they both came in the samed odd-shaped bottle - a sort of rounded square.

I had high hopes that it would be as good or better than Ciroc, but found it lacking. The grape flavor that is so subtle in Ciroc is just a bit too obvious in Roth, and it has a bit of a raw alcohol flavor. I think it could make a perfectly good mixed drink, but I have plenty of better choices to reach for for a martini.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Roth sounds more like Grappa. I find the grape tast in Ciroc to be obvious also... I can't say I am fan of Ciroc. My favorite Vodka with a "taste" is Xellent from Switzerland; a must buy for anyone who likes neat martini's or vodka on the rocks.

If I wanted fruit backround in a distilled alcohol, Kirsch is my favorite! :dr


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> Roth sounds more like Grappa. I find the grape tast in Ciroc to be obvious also... I can't say I am fan of Ciroc. My favorite Vodka with a "taste" is Xellent from Switzerland; a must buy for anyone who likes neat martini's or vodka on the rocks.
> 
> If I wanted fruit backround in a distilled alcohol, Kirsch is my favorite! :dr


of the two, I guess Roth is more like Grappa than Ciroc, but I wouldn't say it's much like Grappa...
I think Xellent is pretty good, yeah. To me it almost tasted like it already had sort of a Vermouth flavor in it...


----------

